# Chevy Workhorse & vortec 8.1



## jonesbl (Jun 28, 2003)

looking at upgrading from an aerbus 3100xl with the v10 ford (with full banks engine and tranny kits) to something 'bigger, better and faster'.

looking at the moderate priced diesel pushers (winnie, et al) but also looking at the new workhorse 8.1 with the 5-speed allison. the difference between the diesels and the workhorse can be $60,000 + (about 3 times what i paid for my first brougham back in '79!).

what kind of experiences have others had with the new workhorse chassis chevy 8.1 engine combo? does the engine do well pulling a 35 foot, 2 or 3 pop-out motorhome around?


----------



## AllisonMan (Jun 29, 2003)

Chevy Workhorse & vortec 8.1

Hello jonesbl,
One problem that I know I have seen with the Allison (NOT an Allison problem but OEM)is they mount the TCM (transmission control module)right above the radiator and engine causing the TCM to overheat and damage it. If you were to buy one, I would suggest you ask the dealer to put some kind of heat shield around it. Other than that, the Allison LCT - 8.1 combo is a very good match.


----------



## jonesbl (Jul 6, 2003)

Chevy Workhorse & vortec 8.1

Just got back from a motorcycle trip thur the mountains and read your post. Thanks for the info in the workhourse/allison combo.


----------



## jonesbl (Jul 6, 2003)

Chevy Workhorse & vortec 8.1

Just got back from a motorcycle trip thur the mountains and read your post. Thanks for the info in the workhourse/allison combo.


----------

